# My love, My life!



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oops I mean 2nd show ever!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

A story I wrote for school. I would like to give a background about Secret and how I started riding and my accomplishments. Also, what disciplines I do *sorry in a rush yesterday*. When I first met Secret I was 7 and Secret was around 9. Now, I was nervous and back then Secret hurt her leg alot. So I had to ride a appy mare. Next ride I looked in Secret eyes and met my first true love. I swore Secret hated me for 1st year and a half. But, I "worked" my way into her heart. She is very sweet and can be ridden by anyone from begginer-begginer to advanced. She is a great mare but has a special dislike for geldings. Just yesterday, we have a wash rack with a little window that is attached to a pasture. Three saddlebred geldings were in their. She freaked and showed the white of her eyes. I wasn't worried one but I just moved her over. Even though she almost make me a pancake. LOL. I lost my confidence and changed to western to carry it up but YAY! I cantered! LOL. Secret has been their every step of the way. Just so you know, I do *NOT* own Secret. But, I practically do! I ride her twice a week and love her more than anything in the whole world. So on with my story: I had to write it for school...!

Here is my story. 
I have many people I look up to. I’m here to tell you about Dana Wirth. Dana is my riding instructor. She has made me a better person and rider. I want to be like her when I grow up.

First of all, she’s friendly. If she feels you’re not yourself, she’ll ask. She doesn’t want anyone to feel upset or nervous. Therefore, she has always makes me feel more comfortable and confident.

Also, she is very dedicated and has experience. She has experience in dressage, jumping, and numerous other disciplines. She is dedicated because she gives lessons, helps with camp, train horses, and takes us to shows. She also has horses at home. She taught me if your dedicated, you’ll reach my goals.

She is encouraging. She always tells me I’m a better rider than I give myself credit for. She knows how to push me to my best. She has made me more confident in myself and my horse.

In conclusion Dana has changed me in many ways. She has made me feel more confident. She also taught me to be a better person. One of the most important things I have learned from her is I have to believe in myself to do it


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

My discipline:
I want to do hunter but have only jumped 18'' -crossrails-! But, I'm getting their. I love my horses and would do anything for them..


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

So my lesson got canceled yesterday and I was so mad but yep. I am so excited. On June 4th I am going to sleep over at the barn Friday into Saturday and then I'm going to a show at 6 in the morning. yay! 
I'm going to boots & saddles in like PA  LOL. Not sure what city. 








It is my first pointed show. 








The show grounds. 








This is a gorgeous show ground. 
So yep.


----------

